# [EVDL] Perhaps too much drama but certainly worth of a new Nickname



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok,

Now that everone is assured that Bill is all right it's high time for some =
good ole fasion male bonding (any females on the list are welcome to partic=
ipate) and come up with a proper nickname for Bill. I'll start things off =
with Burnout Bill 

damon
_________________________________________________________________
More photos; more messages; more whatever =96 Get MORE with Windows Live=99=
Hotmail=AE. NOW with 5GB storage.
http://imagine-windowslive.com/hotmail/?locale=3Den-us&ocid=3DTXT_TAGHM_mig=
ration_HM_mini_5G_0907

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Projectile Bill?
Sir Bill? Out slaying ICE minivan dragons with the Killacycle?

Bill, glad you're OK. Next time, helmet, and bigger puddle . Maybe a =

thumb operated dead man's type kill mechanism or something? Or a weight on =

the ground behind you, with a cord and a pull out kill mechanism like Jet =

Ski's use. Bike moves a few feet, power gets cut. No thought and reaction =

time required.

Helmets work, I hit a tree once, went over the handlebars and bounced off =

the tree head first. The helmet was an asset .

Generally I'm not superstitious, but that name for a bike that goes that =

fast does spook me.

Marty
----- Original Message ----- =

From: "damon henry" <[email protected]>
To: "EV List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, September 14, 2007 10:04 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Perhaps too much drama but certainly worth of a new Nickname



Ok,

Now that everone is assured that Bill is all right it's high time for some =

good ole fasion male bonding (any females on the list are welcome to =

participate) and come up with a proper nickname for Bill. I'll start thing=
s =

off with Burnout Bill 

damon
_________________________________________________________________
More photos; more messages; more whatever =96 Get MORE with Windows Live=99 =

Hotmail=AE. NOW with 5GB storage.
http://imagine-windowslive.com/hotmail/?locale=3Den-us&ocid=3DTXT_TAGHM_mig=
ration_HM_mini_5G_0907

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That'll do. No further discussion needed.

--
Stay Charged!
Hump
I-5, Blossvale NY

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of damon henry
> Sent: Friday, September 14, 2007 11:04 AM
> To: EV List
> Subject: [EVDL] Perhaps too much drama but certainly worth of a new
> Nickname
> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> Now that everone is assured that Bill is all right it's high time for
> some good ole fasion male bonding (any females on the list are welcome
> to participate) and come up with a proper nickname for Bill. I'll start
> things off with Burnout Bill 
> 
> damon
> _________________________________________________________________
> More photos; more messages; more whatever - Get MORE with Windows
> Live(tm) Hotmail(r). NOW with 5GB storage.
> http://imagine-windowslive.com/hotmail/?locale=en-us&ocid=TXT_TAGHM_migr
> ation_HM_mini_5G_0907
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about "Ballistic Bill"?



~~~~~~


Roy LeMeur

_________________________________________________________________
Get a FREE small business Web site and more from Microsoft® Office Live! 
http://clk.atdmt.com/MRT/go/aub0930003811mrt/direct/01/


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Marty Hewes wrote:
> > Projectile Bill?
> > Sir Bill? Out slaying ICE minivan dragons with the Killacycle?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

'blunt bill'



> --- Marty Hewes <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Projectile Bill?
> > Sir Bill? Out slaying ICE minivan dragons with the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

KillaBill ?
Rocketman
roadside bomb
crashtest dummy 
Glad your well Bill, they should of put a chalk line
around your body when you were laid out 

--- dale henderson <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dube' Away!




> David Dymaxion wrote:
> > Mighty glad you are OK Bill! I'm also glad the path ahead of you was clear of people. There's a saying that "any press is good press," hopefully that is a silver lining here.
> >
> > It's black humor at its finest/worst, but since Bill is OK forging ahead fearlessly:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's a good one, Roy. An we can rename the motorcycle: Kill-a-Van

Bill Dennis



> Roy LeMeur wrote:
> >
> > How about "Ballistic Bill"?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

killabill

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ram-bill?

Somehow nothing I've seen yet has the outright charisma (or is that 
chutzpa?) of "Plasma Boy."

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I sure am glad that Bill and Killacycle both survived the 'incident.' One thing I'm sure that Bill found out is that KILLA-HURTS!!!!

Rev Lawrence j. Licata
[email protected]
Non Nobis, Domine

----- Original Message ----
From: David Roden <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, September 15, 2007 2:27:08 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Perhaps too much drama but certainly worth of a new Nickname

Ram-bill?

Somehow nothing I've seen yet has the outright charisma (or is that 
chutzpa?) of "Plasma Boy."

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev






____________________________________________________________________________________
Take the Internet to Go: Yahoo!Go puts the Internet in your pocket: mail, news, photos & more. 
http://mobile.yahoo.com/go?refer=1GNXIC


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

